# Gaslow...Yey or Ney



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

With the view of use travelling through europe for approx 12 months, would it be advantageous to have Gaslow fitted and if anyone knows what would be the cost ?

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Loads of threads about this on here but yes definately. There are alternitives such as alugas (probably got that wrong) or a fixed tank but we have been happy with our gaslow.

I think our single bottle system fitted with a filler on the side of the van was £250. A double bottle system is about £200 more.

Its wise to get a filler fitted to the size of the van as there have been some refusals in Europe for filling bottles in the locker


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Having traveled extensively throughout Europe and the first year I only had normal gas cylinders I couldn't wait to have Gaslow fitted, After I had it fitted I had no more problems at all.

So I give a resounding Yey :lol: :lol:

You can fit it quite easily yourself so it would just be the cost of the equipment.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We love ours,

cant remember the cost

to much wine

but much better than refilling gas bottles
we have two 11k

saves us money

Alda


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

barryd said:


> Loads of threads about this on here but yes definately. There are alternitives such as alugas (probably got that wrong) or a fixed tank but we have been happy with our gaslow.
> 
> I think our single bottle system fitted with a filler on the side of the van was £250. A double bottle system is about £200 more.
> 
> Its wise to get a filler fitted to the size of the van as there have been some refusals in Europe for filling bottles in the locker


Hi Barryd

I am to D I Y as lionel blair is to bricklaying !!!

I will have to get it fitted :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I know gaslow is very popular, but I've been considering SafeFill as a possible alternative:

http://www.safefill.co.uk/

And here's some info on Alugas:

http://www.gasit.co.uk/cubecart/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=2


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

2 x 11kg Gaslow, bought through OutdoorBits, 18 months ago, cost £455, all stainless steel pipes etc. We save nearly £1 on each litre compared to the traditional 6kg Calor Propane cylinder.

On the Calor Gas Shop website, the 6kg Propane is showing at £19.99. That's about £1.67 per litre. https://secure.calor.co.uk/OrderCalorCylinders/default.asp?PageType=propane

Yet LPG at the pump is around 73p per litre:
http://www.whatgas.com/petrol-prices/lpg-prices.html

So nearly £1 per litre difference. My 2 x 11kg arrangement holds just over 40 litres, which I see as a saving of around £40 every complete fill.

And, of course, we can fill up abroad without lugging cylinders around.

So it's a BIG yes from me. :wink:


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

One of the best buys we have ever made for our MH, and easy enough to get filled in France and UK (not tried anywhere else! :lol: )


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes to the fitting of a refillable tank for the convenience of European travel rather than cost. As has been said, there are other options to "Gaslow" to achieve this eg lighter aluminium cylinders or underslung tank to give more storage space.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

I am firmly in the "no" camp. Too many leaks from my experience - all documented on here - the worst one was a split steel hose. A nasty experience. I would not have the system given.

Russell


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

DJBullman said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of threads about this on here but yes definately. There are alternitives such as alugas (probably got that wrong) or a fixed tank but we have been happy with our gaslow.
> ...


Dave,

do you have your refillable one fitted then ? because it is really simple, have a look HERE

I haven't got it as yet, just gathering the money and the desire to change (I was dead set against it, due to setup costs)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I would hate to go back to lugging gas bottles in and out of the van.

So I'm in the YES camp. Gaslow may never pay for it's self after the initial cost, but the reasurance you get knowing your only filling station away from a full tank is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> I would hate to go back to lugging gas bottles in and out of the van.
> 
> So I'm in the YES camp. Gaslow may never pay for it's self after the initial cost, but the reasurance you get knowing your only filling station away from a full tank is worth it's weight in gold.


Hi Zozzer! I agree with you apart from the bit "Gaslow may never pay for it's self after the initial cost"... I reckon that, if we save £40 on each complete fill, then it WILL have paid for itself after 12 complete fills. It might take 3 or 4 years of regular use but... :roll: :wink:


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*its a gas*

Alugas for us - 2 x 11kg lightweight bottles external filler - filled here in UK France Italy Greece so far

love it!!

cheers

barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I didn't consider the cost saving in answering the initial post but of course this is another benefit. I haven't worked it out but I would say ours has paid for itself twice over I not more. 

I can go through a whole bottle in a week when it's freezing. In the summer it's maybe half a litre a day but already now we can use two litres a day.

The whole point for me is just being able to top up like you do with diesel when you see a station. I'm basically a lazy sod so anything that makes life easier gets my vote.

Fair enough if your get odd weekends to use the van with a two week trip to France once a year it's not worth it but the op is of for a year so no brainer.

I think however if or when we full time and If I keep the van I might go for a big fixed tank as some of the lesser frequented countries have less or no LPG stations.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Gaslow*

The "will it pay for itself" debate always amuses me, we're now 220 litres used over the last 220 odd days of touring Europe and the ability to fill up without hunting for gas bottle suppliers is worth the money alone.

However eastern europe LPG is 50p a litre so plan your fill ups well and you could be quids in!

If you must know if the system will pay for itself - check this our:

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/01/gaslow-payback-calculator.html

We're on our third van / system always DIY'd and no issues. Started out with 6KG but the best way is to have a twin bottle system WITHOUT the auto-changeover so you know exactly when you are halfway through your gas.

We've also always removed our systems before selling our van always got our money back to resale!

I would consider Autogas 2000 next time however as they are cheap and local to me in Thirsk.



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am firmly in the "no" camp. Too many leaks from my experience - all documented on here - the worst one was a split steel hose. A nasty experience. I would not have the system given.
> 
> Russell


You wouldn't have a refillable LPG system or you wouldn't have a Gaslow system? Were the failures fitted by competent fitters or enthusiastic DIY'ers?


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

100% yes from me it has saved me a lot of hassle especially in Germany when we ran out due to having the heating on 24/7 full all weekend as the temp were so low and we were not prepared  (only one bottle then) 2 now :wink: 

As for getting our money back, who knows but not having to lift another bottle except when I took it out of the old van was well worth the cost  

I fitted my first van with no problems and had it put in second van by the dealer and no problems, I would also agree NO to the auto change over as you can then run out without knowing till its too late 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't consider pay back time, just did it for the convenience but as it happens we have been full timing for over three years using around a litre a day (like Addie). So as well the convenience we have saved the cost several times over.

As Les says, it's an easy self fit so just the cost of the kit and a professional check afterwards.

This is the third van we have moved our Gaslow to. If buying again I would look at a fixed tank or the Alugas system from Autogas 2000, Alan.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

A big yes from me too. I went for the underslung tank option partly because my gas locker is that small it would not accomodate two Gaslow containers and partly because it freed up the gas locker to use as storage for other things. 

As has been said every time we fill up it saves roughly £1 per litre so although it will not pay for itself for some time it is a satisfying thought. Money was not the object though the value of being able to fill up at any time is a huge plus.

We are with friends this year who had to seek out a French dealer to buy a new pigtail pipe and French gas bottle. This cost them around £50. They are now in the same boat in Spain unless they can get the local Repsol lpg depot to fill one of their Calor cylinders.

JohnW


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As most seem to be saying No to Auto changeover, basically for the reason that they then know when it is half used, I am going the other way and say a Massive YES to auto changeover, Heres why, before we had it we had the heating on in the winter as it was at minus 11 and yep you guessed it the gas ran out half way through the night without us knowing as we were in bed, Result almost fully frozen water pipes, So we fitted an Auto changeover system AND an Elektra 2000, NOW the gas changes over when empty AND the Elektra 2000 beeps and flashes orange inside the cab to tell us it has changed bottles.

RESULT.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I haven't gone into the full costings since we had ours fitted (over 4 years ago?), we installled it for the convenience of being able to fill up anywhere in Europe. we've got one 11kg cylinder and have a calor red 6kg as a back up for when I forget to top up the gaslow :roll: . No problems at all, but must remember to fill up on the way home tomorrow!




8)


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi djbullman. definitely yes being able to fill in Europe is a bonus to us ( we only tour Europe ) been to lots of countries no problem filling up ( if you have got all the adapters ) looking a calor exchange bottle prices against your own gas low for instances below half price and the lifting in and out all that undoing and tightening with the spanner ( not for me )and with the new ones they have a gauge so you know how much you have got . people say it will take ages to get your money back BUT that's not the point the point is the convenience of being able to fill up in Europe .this gaslow system has been on 2 m/hs so by my reckoning its payed for its self . while i am talking about paying for its self i had my m/h remapped 18months ago i was getting 19m.p.g today25m.p.g on our Spain winter trip that's a saving of 30gallons so we are quids in .jud p.s no doubt someone will p*** on the fire


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

jud said:


> while i am talking about paying for its self i had my m/h remapped 18months ago i was getting 19m.p.g today25m.p.g on our Spain winter trip that's a saving of 30gallons so we are quids in .jud p.s no doubt someone will p*** on the fire


Mate I have just had mine remapped, Do same as me, If I want it I have it and I don't give a toss what anyone else thinks, What I have long since discovered is that there is always someone who thinks what you have done is wrong. Do I care,? Not a chance.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

SaddleTramp said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > while i am talking about paying for its self i had my m/h remapped 18months ago i was getting 19m.p.g today25m.p.g on our Spain winter trip that's a saving of 30gallons so we are quids in .jud p.s no doubt someone will p*** on the fire
> ...


hi saddletramp. my sentiments exactly i don't know why people want to burst your bubble after all we are only trying to HELP fellow members .jud


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Yes - Yes - Yes*

Hi

Title sounds a bit like Harry met Sally!!!

We have been delighted with our twin cylinder installation - did it myself and then had it checked by a professional.

I have a hole cutter which creates the correct size aperture for the external filler.

If anyone wants to borrow it - free loan - can you just pay for the postage? Send me a PM with address details

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

jud said:


> hi djbullman. definitely yes being able to fill in Europe is a bonus to us ( we only tour Europe ) been to lots of countries no problem filling up ( if you have got all the adapters ) looking a calor exchange bottle prices against your own gas low for instances below half price and the lifting in and out all that undoing and tightening with the spanner ( not for me )and with the new ones they have a gauge so you know how much you have got . people say it will take ages to get your money back BUT that's not the point the point is the convenience of being able to fill up in Europe .this gaslow system has been on 2 m/hs so by my reckoning its payed for its self . while i am talking about paying for its self i had my m/h remapped 18months ago i was getting 19m.p.g today25m.p.g on our Spain winter trip that's a saving of 30gallons so we are quids in .jud p.s no doubt someone will p*** on the fire


I would totally disregard what your trip computer says, in the 3 Ducato's we've had they have never been accurate. The only way to know for sure is do a manual calculation between brimmed tanks.

I had our van remapped for £150 and have managed upto 36MPG (tank to tank) and an average of 34MPG when before 29 was the norm so the gains seem about right.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

An underslung tank seems to offer a very tempting alternative which would also free up the gas locker for storage.

http://www.gasit.co.uk/cubecart/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=15

Has anyone gone this route, what sort of support brackets are required and is it a DIY option and obviously professionally checked afterwards.

A very interesting thread and thanks to all who have contributed hope I haven't gone to far off topic?

Stewart


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can we stay on topic please.

I'm not sure how re-mapping and mpg helps the query about Gaslow!! :lol: :lol: 

No doubt it will be of interest to others, so by all means start a new thread. :wink: 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Two 6kg bottles, fitted myself and although they are not cheap. I dread to think of the bashing my small locker would have otherwise have had dragging heavy bottles in.
I honestly cannot see any argument (other than initial cost) for using exchange bottles.
My previous van had an underfloor tank, my complaint here was the access to the fuel gauge which meant me lifting a plate in the floor. Otherwise the much larger tank could last me up to a year without a refill.
My two bottles last about 6 weeks in the summer but much less when using the heating. Refilling is so much cheaper and no more difficult than re-fuelling the van.
There are several makes on the market but GasLow has been good for me.
Alan


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

The influencing factor for us would be avoiding unnecessary ferries. Is it true that these systems are not allowed through the Channel Tunnel? The thought of having to endure two ferries in order to get to France is just too much for us to warrant any conversion.


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Completely false. It is only LPG powered vehicles that are not allowed.

Val


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

brockley said:


> The influencing factor for us would be avoiding unnecessary ferries. Is it true that these systems are not allowed through the Channel Tunnel? The thought of having to endure two ferries in order to get to France is just too much for us to warrant any conversion.


Wrong I only use Eurotunnel with 2 11kg bottles Gaslow :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Are there enough places to refill in the UK? 

Most of our touring is in Scotland and I've only seen one station with gas filling facilities north of the central belt. 

Admittedly I've not been desperately looking as I don't (yet) have Gaslow - but quite keen to change as I only have room for 1 6Kg tank of gas so I'm always balancing the risk of running out vs the waste of changing a cylinder when it's not completely empty.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

A link to the bit on the tunnel website that explains:

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/site-information/lpg/


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I'm not sure how re-mapping and mpg helps the query about Gaslow......No doubt it will be of interest to others........


A helpful topic that combines long distance motor homing is of interest to me.

The bigger picture of economical continental travelling from well travelled members is valuable, and so much useful than finding stuff by 'hunt the thimble'. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> A helpful topic that combines long distance motor homing is of interest to me.
> 
> The bigger picture of economical continental travelling from well travelled members is valuable, and so much useful than finding stuff by 'hunt the thimble'. :wink:


Start a thread then H-S. :wink:

There is already quite a bit of relevant info on here, but not specifically aimed at the Continent I think, where driving patterns may be quite different to here.

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

More importantly............

............why has your spring shrunk Zebedee? :lol:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Mark993 said:


> Are there enough places to refill in the UK?
> 
> Most of our touring is in Scotland and I've only seen one station with gas filling facilities north of the central belt.
> 
> Admittedly I've not been desperately looking as I don't (yet) have Gaslow - but quite keen to change as I only have room for 1 6Kg tank of gas so I'm always balancing the risk of running out vs the waste of changing a cylinder when it's not completely empty.


I think I'm right in saying all Shell filling stations sell LPG, but there are many other filling stations that sell it too.

Our Autosleeper symbol is on the small side and I can accomodate a 6kg gaslow bottle along with a 3.9kg propane bottle for emergencies.
But having toured around Europe and up to John O'Groats I've never had problems getting gas or having to switch over to my emergency supply bottle.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Mark993 said:


> Are there enough places to refill in the UK?
> 
> Most of our touring is in Scotland and I've only seen one station with gas filling facilities north of the central belt.
> 
> Admittedly I've not been desperately looking as I don't (yet) have Gaslow - but quite keen to change as I only have room for 1 6Kg tank of gas so I'm always balancing the risk of running out vs the waste of changing a cylinder when it's not completely empty.


This link may be of use:

http://www.drivelpg.co.uk/map/index.php?zone=highland


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

All Shell stations? I don't think so but I wish they did, Alan.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

erneboy said:


> All Shell stations? I don't think so but I wish they did, Alan.


And even if they did - VERY few Shell stations north of Scottish central belt. They make a point of "Every Shell Station sells VPower" - which would also be great but Shell found it very tough to sell VPower in sufficient volume north of central belt to keep it "fresh". So they set up a subsidiary (I think that's the relationship) called "Gleaner" that sells Shell fuel but under a different name so they don' t have to stock VPower. It is now tough to find high octane fuel north of central belt.

Thanks for the map! - Very useful. Actually I think there is probably enough coverage to make a switch to Gaslow safe!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark993 said:


> Actually I think there is probably enough coverage to make a switch to Gaslow safe!


Hi Mark

If there isn't, there must be a lot of stranded LPG powered cars cluttering up the countryside! :wink: :lol: :lol:

I'm not sure where to get it, but there is a small format road atlas dedicated to showing all the LPG outlets. Might be hndier than anything "on-line".

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I live in Mid-Beds and in this area and east of here, it is BP stations that have Autogas and their new oversized blow-back shields that make them difficult to use.
Alan


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Iphone have an app Called "LPG Locator" which lists all LPG stations in proximity to you.

I think it lists about 20 and the distance to it and the address

There is another one called LPG Europe which does all Europe including UK.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi - thanks - I've now had a look at those iPhone apps and both have pretty damning reviews (poor data sending users on wild goose chases etc.

And the cost £1.49 and its against my religion to pay for apps :wink: 

This does seem an ideal subject for a free, user updated, app. When you find a station with/without LPG, add/delete it... etc


----------

